# Land reclamations in your city?



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

Kiss the Rain said:


> 1, Which cities has more land reclaimation, tokyo or hongkong?
> 2, To hongkong: Please stop making your beautiful harbour smaller!!!
> 3, To the world: Please do some more reclamation, we need more land!!!


Hong Kong for the city limit, Tokyo for the metropolitan area.
Tokyo metropolitan area has nealy the same amount of reclaimed land as 1/4 of that of the whole Hong Kong Special Administrative Region.

Singapore also has extensive land reclamation, I suppose.


----------



## JoshYent (Nov 9, 2006)

any other projects planned?


any other ideas that are still being proposed/developeD?


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

CitySquare said:


> Any pix of Singapore. It would have to be double the original size.


Singapore has been reclaiming land since British colonial days.

But in the 1970s, the government embarked on massive land reclamation, creating space for more housing and recreation along the East Coast, space for infrastructure like Changi Airport and port expansion, and of course, space to expand the CBD.

All that green in this picture is reclaimed land:










Aerial view (late 90s)










reclamation










Future plans for the reclaimed land:



















Luxury housing on reclaimed land:


----------



## Magic Night (Mar 22, 2006)

^^ 
:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Gil (Mar 11, 2005)

A good part of Manila's waterfront is also reclaimed land. Basically anything west of Roxas Blvd. (highlighted in pink) has been reclaimed from the harbour. 










Some of the projects date back to at least the 1980's. I don't know if some are older. The reclamation projects essentially began in the north where the port facilities are and work their way south with the large area adjacent to the airport being the most recent.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Some of Hong Kong's skyscrapers and landmarks located on reclaimed land :

2 IFC




























Central Plaza & its neighbors










Convention Centre


----------



## JoshYent (Nov 9, 2006)

amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------

